# Is Monistat safe if the baby is born DURING a treatment?



## 1babysmom (May 22, 2006)

.......


----------



## elmh23 (Jul 1, 2004)

I was told by my midwife not to do monistat internally but to use the cream externally. I had a YI for about 4 months out of my pregnancy and the only things that really worked were lost of monistat externally and taking baths with GSE in them (and LOTS of GSE, not just a drop or so, but a whole big squeeze of the bottle!)

Good luck!


----------



## mamatogirls (Nov 23, 2009)

You can crush a clove of raw garlic and insert. It may burn for a second while inserting but along with GSE this is the only thing that would get rid of yeast for me. I have used it many times while pregnant. You can also eat raw garlic if you can handle it, it really is a great yeast killer. If I don't feel like chewing it I cut into small enough pieces and swallow like you would a pill.


----------



## gcgirl (Apr 3, 2007)

I was two days before my EDD with DS when I KNEW I had a YI. I called my OB and he said it was fine, even if the baby were to come that day. Take that for what it's worth.

I imagine the fluids coming out of your body ahead of your LO would help wash away quite a lot of residue anyway.


----------



## SashaBear (Aug 24, 2006)

I had a YI when DD was due. I was miserable and had to be treated. I couldn't sleep! I was given a prescription for something. I put it in that night and the symptoms were gone the next morning. We did end up getting thrush later on.


----------



## sparkysgirl (Feb 29, 2008)

i used tea tree oil (diluted a bit) for a raging one in early pregnancy after the cream didn't work and was miserable. Within two hours I was symptom free


----------



## karmamamaa (Jan 9, 2010)

I suffered terribly from YI during my pregnancy with DD (September baby in Florida....eeewwww) and I literally had one more often than not.

My midwife told me, even up to a few days before birth, to keep treating with the 7 day Monistat because the Yeast makes your vaginal wall less..."supple" for birth and its important to keep the membranes up there as flexible as possible. She assured me that there was no risk or danger to using Monistat but of course feel free to try other natural remedies she just wanted YI gone as soon as possible -so did I!









I will say this- it seemed MAKING myself eat probiotic yogurt helped the most (inside and out) to get rid of it all.


----------

